

Ask HN: Can You Recommend an Online Mentoring Service? - thegrif

Can anyone recommend an online service that pairs students or otherwise new users of technology with verified or otherwise screened experts that field? I have seen many sites that attempt to do this -  but interested in user feedback as to which ones have seemed to have the most reputable community of experts.<p>Thanks!
======
mixedmedia
airpair.io

